# Day 5 babies



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Babies are 5 days old now  got dark colours and lights. One question though, is it normal for babies to go 'flaky' it looks like they have dry skin issues :? 









Theres only 8 in the pic as number 9 decided to toddle off under the tissue lol


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

aww

Yeah the skin flake thing is normal

What colours are you expecting?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I was expecting a load of brokens but it seems I have some dark self's and possibly a dark one with a lighter underbelly and a load of PEW/ BEWS. Im under the impression that only one of the parents was a true BEW/PEW whilst the other could have been genetically a cream


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What were the parents and do you have photos and info about their parents (the grandparents)? If not it might be easier to wait and tell you what the babies look like rather than work out what they could be :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

well the mum is a PEW and the dad is a BEW, dads brothers were black, PEW, lilac, and Chester is Lilac broken, Mums sisters are broken silver agouti and PEW. Pics are on my post okay I did bad. Im thinking one of the parents isnt genetically white though as a lot of the babies are PEW/ BEW from the looks of things

Day7: 









We think there are 4 girls and 5 boys, in the pic number 9 toddled off, there are 3 dark ones and 6 light


----------

